# Garage insulating ideas



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Spray foam is one option if you can get someone out for a relatively small job. Otherwise fiberglass (or other material) rolls or matts for walls and between ceiling rafters. Seal around windows and make sure the garage doors are weatherstripped, etc. A ceiling would help insulate the garage space from the ceiling vault. You don't want to use foam sheets unless you plan to drywall as they are not fire rated. 

You need to decide what R value you hope to achieve to determine cost and feasibility. I assume you work in the garage a fair amount and are not just trying to keep the Bentley and Rolls comfy in winter?


----------



## shazapple (Jun 30, 2011)

As sdsester said, it depends on your goal. Since it sounds like it's just a place to park your cars, fiberglass batts would be your best bet.


----------



## OnlyOneKeano (Jan 4, 2012)

"just trying to keep the Bentley and Rolls comfy in winter?"

Haha I wish! More like the jeep and the prelude lol

But yeah I do work on my cars etc in garage often enough that I'm starting to get tired of the uncomfortable temperature

Have you heard of using expanding foam in between the studs and in all tue little nooks & crannies & then fibreglass on top of that?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes.

That would be considered a kind of flash and batt style approach.

You should seal all the penetrations, gaps, and cracks in the outside wall and then insulate. 

This can be done with foam or sealant/caulking.


----------



## OnlyOneKeano (Jan 4, 2012)

sdsester said:


> You need to decide what R value you hope to achieve to determine cost and feasibility.


how do i determine/figure out what R-Value I want?

Is there a such thing as over-insulating which could cause condensation? 

My garage is well finished on the outside with the vapour barrier throughout.

Basically I do not want to spend alot however I want to do an adequate job as well. I certainly don't want to regret not spending enough and at the same time I dont want to go all overkill (like I do with alot of things) and end a couple grand in the hole lol

thanks again


----------

